# Angriff der Klonkrieger



## kati48268 (7. März 2016)

_[FONT=&quot]Vorabveröffentlichung Anglerpraxis.de/April-Ausgabe[/FONT]_

*[FONT=&quot]Angriff der Klonkrieger [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Die schönsten und besten naturidentischen Kunstköder[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gewässer werden vielerorts immer klarer, Augenräuber durchblicken unsere künstlichen Fallen leichter, der Angeldruck steigt, Fische werden zurückgesetzt, lernen, werden vorsichtiger.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Was liegt da -nach dem Fischen mit Naturködern- näher, als mit dem Kunstköder die natürliche Beute möglichst genau zu imitieren?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Im klaren Wasser muss der Köder aussehen wie sein echtes Vorbild und sich auch ähnlich & trotzdem reizvoll bewegen![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ich möchte euch ein paar der schönsten und erfolgreichsten Natur-Klone vorstellen [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]und euch bitten, eure Favoriten mit Bild und Beschreibung zu präsentieren.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Real Perch von TOCKsuchT[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Die meisten Kandidaten, auf die die Kriterien zutreffen, werden Wobbler sein.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Aber es gibt auch wunderschöne, naturidentische Gummis. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ganz vorn liegt dabei der einzeln handgegossene und handbemalte Real Perch aus der kleinen, aber verdammt feinen Edelgummi-Gießerei Tocksucht.[/FONT]






  [FONT=&quot]
In 8,5, 14,5 & 19cm geniale Köder für alle Räuber, aber eigentlich auch geeignet als Deko im Wohnzimmerregal. Es fehlt ihm bei aller Schönheit auch nicht an Reizen, der Lauf ist druckvoll, der Body UV-aktiv.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ein vernünftiges Baitholdersystem für diesen speziellen GuFi ist ebenfalls zu haben, der Rest der Nachahmung liegt dann in der Führung des Anglers. Die Fähigkeit, langsam geführt werden zu können, macht dem Mann an der Rute eine realistische Führung leicht.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das Ding hat seinen Preis, aber [FONT=&quot]den[/FONT] ist es wert. Ein „must have“, wie auch andere, aussergewöhnliche GuFis aus der Produktion von Tocksucht.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.tocksucht.de/real-perch/

[FONT=&quot]Was mir [FONT=&quot]an deren Gummis am Besten gefällt: es ist etwas ganz anderes als der übliche Massenware-GuFi-Krams, der meistens völlig gleich aussieht.[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]   
*[FONT=&quot]Monsterbarsch & Co. von Balzer[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Wo wir beim Barsch sind, darf der Monsterbarsch von Balzer nicht fehlen (im Bild in der Mitte). Eine wirklich gelungene Imitation, nicht nur äußerlich, sondern auch vom Lauf, der eben nicht so hektisch zappelnd ist, wie bei vielen anderen Wobblern.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Erhältlich in 2 Versionen in je 3 Größen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Für alle gilt: sie lassen sich gut ‚in Schüben‘ führen, halt so, wie sich ein erregter Barsch bewegt.[/FONT]





  [FONT=&quot]
http://www.balzer.de/de/produkt/monster-barsch-koeder-colonel-gold-wobbler[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Die beiden anderen Kollegen im Bild, das Barschimitat Räuberhappen und die Großhecht-Schlange sind optisch ebenfalls sehr gelungen, kommen vom Lauf her aber nicht so dicht an das Original heran, wie dies beim Monsterbarsch klappt.[/FONT]

http://www.balzer.de/de/produkt/räuberhappen-koeder-matze-koch
[FONT=&quot]http://www.balzer.de/de/produkt/grosshecht-schlange-koeder-matze-koch[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Handmade Wobbler von ??? aus Polen[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Eine Hechtimitation möchte ich euch zeigen, obwohl ich den Erbauer nicht mehr weiß. Hab ihn vor X Jahren gekauft & den email-Verkehr wohl gelöscht.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dabei ist dieser Handmade-Köder eine echte Schönheit und die Hechte mögen diesen Jungspund der eigenen Art wirklich zum Fressen gern.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Drillinge hab ich schnell gegen Einfachhaken getauscht, da die Wurfeigenschaften eher eine Katastrophe sind.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wer diesen Köder kennt und mir den Schöpfer nennen kann, möge sich bitte bei mir melden.[/FONT]





  [FONT=&quot]
Ich hoffe, da kommen von euch noch mehr naturidentische Modelle aus so kleinen Handmade-Werkstätten.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]PS: Ihr habt ganz eigene Vorstellungen, wie ein handgemachter Wobbler aussehen sollte? 
Kein Problem, sagt es einem anderen Köder-Künstler: Zoran Strauss.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Er kreiert euren ganz eigenen Wobbler:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.z-wobbler.de/6.html[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]River2Sea Dahlberg-Frosch & Crayfish[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Larry Dahlbergs Krebs und besonders der Diver Frog haben es schon zu einiger Berühmtheit gebracht.[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]










[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Den Frosch liebe ich sehr, keinen anderen Köder kann man so gut in dichtesten Seerosenfeldern anbieten. Aber lassen wir den Meister selbst seine Kreaturen vorstellen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5amQf61xkIE[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Savage Gear 3D Realistik-Köder[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Oben im Bild sieht man, neben seinem River2Sea-Artgenossen, den Savage Gear 3D Crayfish.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Savage Gear hat mit der 3D-Serie eine ganze Reihe an unterschiedlichen, äußerst realistischen Soft- & Hardbaits für Süß- & Salzwasser auf den Markt geworfen, die den natürlichen Originalen an Optik & Bewegung sehr nah kommen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Bekanntester Vertreter dieser Baureihe ist der Real Eel (wenn hier im Bild auch nicht in der naturähnlichsten Farbe). Man kann ihn langsam führen, ähnlich wie ein Aal schwimmt.[/FONT]





  [FONT=&quot]
Aber auch die Line-Thru Forelle ist als Senkrechtstarter in den Lieblings-Köder-Boxen der Hechtangler gelandet. Im Wasser kaum von einer echten Forelle zu unterscheiden.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Für misstrauische Barsche und Rapfen: der Bleak[/FONT]





  [FONT=&quot]
…oder der Prey…[/FONT]





  [FONT=&quot]
…unmöglich hier auf alle der fantastischen, aber auch nicht ganz billigen Naturnachbauten einzugehen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ihr findet im 2016er Katalog ab S. 34 ganz verschiedene Klone, die euch sicherlich begeistern werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/1603a828#/1603a828/1[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Als Letzte möchte ich euch die Naturdekor-Modelle des[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Jackson Real Jerk[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]s[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]vorstellen, der die bisherigen Klone aber nicht unbedingt an realistischem Aussehen übertrifft. Auch macht ihn eine Führung, die seinem Namen entspricht, also aggressives Jerken, zwar zu einem reizstarken Köder, aber nicht zu einem Kandidaten zu unserem jetzigen Thema.[/FONT]





  [FONT=&quot]
Die Eigenschaft ‚langsam sinkend‘ und die Eignung auch ganz besonders langsam geführt werden zu können, eröffnen aber eine viel bessere Führungsoption als das Jerken.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Langsam geschleppt oder mit gelegentlichen Stops eingeleiert, ist sein Schlangenlinien-Lauf einem unvorsichtigem oder leicht angeschlagenem Beutefisch so täuschend ähnlich, dass er eine echte Wunderwaffe für Räuber ist.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mit 17cm/46gr. top für Hecht und Zander, mit 12cm/23gr. oder 10cm/16gr. mein Lieblingsköder für Zander & gute Barsche über der Kanal-Steinpackung im Sommer.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Übersicht über alle Farben:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Im 2016er Katalog [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://info-cebbra-de.cld.bz/Jackson-Katalog-2016#[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]taucht der Real Jerk nicht mehr auf; schön blöd von Cebbra das gelungene Modell auszumustern.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Muss mir wohl einen Vorrat anlegen …oder zu anderen Marken ausweichen, die ähnliche bis identische Köder im Programm haben; wohl alles aus derselben China-Schmiede.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Und nun bin ich gespannt auf eure Vorschläge [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]für die Hall of Fame der Beute-Klone.[/FONT]*


----------



## Laichzeit (7. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Mein Vorschlag sind die "realistic flies" aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich.
Das sind, wie die Wobbler und Gummifische, richtige Kunstwerke.
Einfach mal bei Google Bilder suchen.


----------



## Jose (7. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

prologic savage gear 3.3/5" prey

einer, sie alle zu finden, sie alle zu binden [vulgo: tight line]


(btw. fängt fisch, nicht so sehr 'taffe' angler)
nix geil, down to earth und immer bestens für fisch.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (8. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Percy the Perch von Westin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ich war erst skeptisch, aber das ist ein Killerköder!


----------



## JonnyBannana (8. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

ich werde diese saison den
http://www.livetargetlures.com/freshwater/goby-paddle-tail
mal testen, ist zwar preislich etwas happig, aber grundel war bisher ködertechnisch schon gut, kann damit eigentlich nur besser werden


----------



## Trollwut (8. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Optisch nicht ganz das Original, mitpassendem Jigkopf lässt sich aber die hektische Hüpffortbewegungsweise einer Grundel perfekt immitieren!
http://www.gerlinger.de/behr-gummifisch-trendex-grundel-unmontiert


----------



## ulli1958m (8. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

*Cooler Bericht* #6

.....die Teile gefallen mir sogar |rolleyes
....ob ich mir doch noch irgendwann eine Spinnrute zulege |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## GandRalf (8. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Das sagst (fragst) du doch immer.|uhoh:

MACHEN!!!:vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

@ Kati:

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf Tocksucht, kannte ich bislang nicht - die Dinger sehen ja mal richtig spitze und liebevoll gemacht aus.

Und sind auch in netten Schwergewichtlein erhältlich - finde ich zudem sehr gut, dass die da auch ein "Netto"-Gummi-Gewicht angeben (sollten sich Gummihersteller allgemein echt mal angewöhnen).

Ich selbst verwende bislang sehr gerne ebenfalls den Monsterbarsch als Flachläufer und Tiefläufer sowie die 3D-Rattle-Forelle von SG (also die normale, nicht die Line-Through).

Und den Soft4Play in 19 cm (obwohl, der ist quasi nur semi-natürlich...).


----------



## phirania (8. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjO5Jf9zLHLAhWnd5oKHQ2SD8QQFgglMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhavelritter.de%2Fmini-wobbler-von-microbait-angeln-barsch-forelle-koeder-fischen-kunstkoeder%2F&usg=AFQjCNF5tXQQA56oQwfp0qAcx8qIE0HeMg

http://salmofishing.com/about.html

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjq5_7gz7HLAhWkE5oKHaJ_DogQFghkMA0&url=http%3A%2F%2Fjerkbaitshop.com%2Findex.php%3Fcat%3Dc15_Stepanow-Miniatur-Koeder-Stepanow-Miniatur-Koeder.html&usg=AFQjCNFo2SjHEqUor9IRKurrHw1YHfOHbA

Die letzten sind echt gut auch für Friedfisch...


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag sind die "realistic flies" aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich.
> Das sind, wie die Wobbler und Gummifische, richtige Kunstwerke.
> Einfach mal bei Google Bilder suchen.


Jau, die sehen echt klasse aus! 


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Kati:
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf Tocksucht, kannte ich bislang nicht - die Dinger sehen ja mal richtig spitze und liebevoll gemacht aus.


Die machen echt klasse Gummis!
Und eben_ *anders*_ als all das Einheitsbrei-Massenware-Zeugs, welches du überall kriegst und oftmals sowieso dasselbe unter verschiedenen Namen ist.

Das Real Roach finde ich auch sehr scharf.
Nicht unbedingt 100% naturgetreu, trotzdem eine echte Schönheit.







phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjq5_7gz7HLAhWkE5oKHaJ_DogQFghkMA0&url=http%3A%2F%2Fjerkbaitshop.com%2Findex.php%3Fcat%3Dc15_Stepanow-Miniatur-Koeder-Stepanow-Miniatur-Koeder.html&usg=AFQjCNFo2SjHEqUor9IRKurrHw1YHfOHbA
> 
> Die letzten sind echt gut auch für Friedfisch...


Bei diesen Käfer- & Krabbeltier-Wobblern bin ich skeptisch.
Hübsch sind'se ja, keine Frage, aber welcher Wobbler bewegt sich wie ein Bug?


----------



## phirania (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

http://jerkbaitshop.com/index.php?cat=c21_INSECT-INSECT.html

Bei denen bin ich mir sicher das die für meine Kleinst Gewässer passend sind.


----------



## Darket (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Mit den Savage Gear Bleak liebäugele ich ja stark seit die mal vor ein paar Monaten in der F&F vorgestellt wurden. Bin zwar sonst nicht so werbeaffin, aber die kann ich mir hier im Sommer super als Softjerk auf Rapfen vorstellen. Die Biester sind hier dermaßen auf Ukels eingeschossen, dass man denen zeitweise alles vor die Nase werfen kann, ohne dass die mehr tun als fröhlich weiter zu springen und einem dabei die Mittelflosse zu zeigen.


----------



## Fragezeichen (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

@kati: probier ruhig mal Käferwobbler, gaaaaanz langsam an/direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche, auch mal stehen/treiben lassen für 10-20 Sekunden...Fische müssen natürlich steigen/sehr flach stehen.

Da hatte ich auch noch nie vorsichtige Bisse drauf, entweder es knallt voll in die Rute oder es knallt gar nicht...da gabs nie Anstubser oder ewige Nachläufer.


----------



## jkc (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]der Body UV-aktiv.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]



Hi, das macht das ganze doch etwas absurd oder?

Grüße JK


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Hm... nicht unbedingt...
Wer weiß schon genau, was & wie das in so einem Fischhirn vor sich geht. #c
Einfach nur ein Barsch, der besonders reizvoll erscheint oder besser wahrzunehmen ist...
Echte KöFis sind ja auch manchmal/vielleicht reizvoller, wenn man sie zusätzlich pimpt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Gibt da einige Hersteller, die Handarbeiten mit echter Fischhaut beziehen.

Die Preise gehen natürlich auch in die Richtung, darüber nachzudenken, die Scheine ebenfalls in Handarbeit herzustellen...

Bei realwobbler find ich auf Anhieb keine Preise, aber ich meine, mal gesehen zu haben, daß die Teile dreistellig kosten.


http://www.handmadewobbler.de/


http://www.realwobbler.com/de/


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Buoah... klasse Teile dabei! |bigeyes #6 :k
Da läuft einem ja ein Freudentröpfchen den Oberschenkel runter.

Die aus dem ersten Link, handmadewobbler, find ich noch gelungener als die aus der zweiten Seite.


----------



## Jose (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

au, ists jetzt 'n sammler-trööt geworden?
69,90 €  für nen wobbler? 
da muss man ja sehr viel geld oder einfach echt einen an der klatsche haben.

mit echter fischhaut bezogen ist ja ganz fancy -  aber wenn nicht bei vollmond gemacht absolut untauglich #q


mir scheint, es gibt nicht nur "edel"fische sonder auch solche gewässer, an denen dann ebensolche angler wobbler im gegenwert eines niedrigen tageseinkommens durchs wasser ziehen.

bloß - was hat das mit der lebensrealität von vermuteten 90% der ABler zu tun?

69,90€ ein (1) wobbler...

oder wie wärs mit einem für nen lockeren hunni?

(aber jammer, wenn der fünfjahresschein 3,-€ teurer wird)
kotzsmily!


ps: dann schmerzen auch die euros für den dafv auch nicht so, dass was geändert werden müsste.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Jose schrieb:


> (aber jammer, wenn der fünfjahresschein 3,-€ teurer wird)
> kotzsmily!


harharhar, sehr geil...|muahah:


----------



## Ruti Island (9. März 2016)

Ich liebe Köder die natürlich aussehen und sich auch so bewegen.

Ich fische selbst:

Dahlberg Diver Frog
SG Line-Thru-Trout
SG Line-Thru-Pike
SG Trout Rattle Shad
SG Mayfly Nymph (Test steht noch aus)

Den Real Eel fische ich zwar auch gerne, allerdings ist der Lauf ja wie der eines Twisters und nicht wie von einem Aal.

Ich glaube das hat bei mir viel mit Vertrauen in den Köder zu tun, weil ich weiß, dass dieses Lebewesen welches ich imitieren möchte dem realen Beutetier sehr ähnlich ist.

Edit: der Real Perch von Tocksucht steht auch schon länger auf der Liste, allerdings schreckt mich der Preis noch ab.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Jose schrieb:


> au, ists jetzt 'n sammler-trööt geworden?
> 69,90 €  für nen wobbler?
> da muss man ja sehr viel geld oder einfach echt einen an der klatsche haben.
> 
> ...




Die Teile bei Realwobbler kosten wohl 300 Steine aufwärts, wie gesagt, find da keine Preise und habe auch nicht vor, mich dort umfangreich zu registrieren...#h


Hier, Tomydeppenapostroph hat auch zwei-drei realistische Gufis im Angebot:

http://www.tomysbait.pl/


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da läuft einem ja ein Freudentröpfchen den Oberschenkel runter.




Wieso eigentlich Oberschenkel, bei mir läuft das immer über den Unterschenkel...|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

300 steine?

ich weiß was: ich lad alle, die mit so preziosen angeln, zum nächsten achsentreff ein, das wär schon was: am rhein, wenns gut läuft, nur drei verluste. läuft aber meistens schlechter :m

reden wir hier über vitrinen-schaustücke oder tackle?


----------



## Nidderauer (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Was liegt da -nach dem Fischen mit Naturködern- näher, als mit dem Kunstköder die natürliche Beute möglichst genau zu imitieren?[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Im klaren Wasser muss der Köder aussehen wie sein echtes Vorbild und sich auch ähnlich & trotzdem reizvoll bewegen![/FONT]



In Bezug auf die Gummifische: Da gibt's mittlerweile richtig dolle Dinger, absolut realistisch. Und dann muss man denen so ne komische Bleikugel vors Maul kleistern, um in fängige Tiefenbereiche zu kommen...

Finde ich insgesamt deutlich zu kurz gedacht, bei den wirklich realistischen und vom Gewicht her auch passenden Jigköpfen gibt es doch ein riesiges Defizit oder besser gesagt z.T. überhaupt nix im Angebot.

Gufi`s, die es fertig bebleit und mit Haken in realistischer Form/Farbe gibt, sind in den meisten Fällen einfach zu schwer und aufgrund des zu weit hinten sitzenden Schwerpunktes eher zum Schleppen geeignet, aber nicht zum aktiven Spinnfischen/Jiggen. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Jose schrieb:


> au, ists jetzt 'n sammler-trööt geworden?
> 69,90 €  für nen wobbler?



Es gibt Blattgold auf dem Dessert beim Schicki-Micki-Edelkoch, welches nach nichts schmeckt und letztendlich nur die Scheixxe veredelt, 
Autos die pro Tag 'Nutzung' mehr Wertverlust haben als all meine Karren im ganzen Leben zusammen kosten werden,
Show-Legenden, die den Jet landen ließen weil der Whisky knapp wurde,
1000€-Nu ...nein, es gibt eben nur 1000€-Freier.
To be continued endless!

Wer reichlich Kohle hat, kann sich einen Dachschaden leisten; beides steigt proportional zueinander.

Was ist da ein lausiger Wobbler für noch lausigere 70Tacken? |rolleyes
Für die meisten von uns hier ein tolles Teil ...zum Angucken.


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich Oberschenkel, bei mir läuft das immer über den Unterschenkel...


Touche! :m


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Wer Köder selbst baut, weiß was da für ein Arbeitsaufwand hintersteht. 
Das Aufrufen solcher Preise ist daher durchaus nachvollziehbar.
Es handelt sich eben um Handmade und nicht um eine gelabelte Kunststoffmassenware aus Chinaland.

Custom muss keiner kaufen!


----------



## Welpi (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Durfte so ein Kunstwerk von Handmadewobbler mal in einem Angelshop begrabbeln...war aus dem Privatfundus vom Besitzer. Die Dinger sind WIRKLICH schön und handwerklich extrem gut gemacht...:k Keine Ahnung ob man sowas braucht, aber haben will man sie :l


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

viele kunstköder, das gebe ich ja auch ohne einschränkung zu, sind absolute kunstwerke und vor der handwerkskunst hab´ ich gehörigen respekt.

die frage die sich mir stellt, fangen sie auch besser weil sie so realistisch aussehen, oder ist es eher das gefühl vom angler, der einfach davon ausgeht, daß dies so ist/sein muß?


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Handgemachte Köder sind einfach was Besonderes.

Hab nicht umsonst den


kati48268 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]PS: Ihr habt ganz eigene Vorstellungen, wie ein handgemachter Wobbler aussehen sollte?
> Kein Problem, sagt es einem anderen Köder-Künstler: Zoran Strauss.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Er kreiert euren ganz eigenen Wobbler:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]http://www.z-wobbler.de/6.html[/FONT]


erwähnt, auch wenn seine Dinger nicht zu den Naturidentischen gehören.
Einfach wunderschöne Teile!
Hab einen Challenger 60 von ihm, also noch einen 'halbwegs normalen'. Das Teil wirft sich, läuft und fängt auch gut.
Man sieht daran, dass die Herren Künstler nicht nur auf Schicki-Micki-Optik achten.

Und dass der Preis dem Aufwand (& sicherlich auch der Exklusivität) entspricht, ist nun auch keine Überraschung.



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Edit: der Real Perch von Tocksucht steht auch schon länger auf der Liste, allerdings schreckt mich der Preis noch ab.



Klar, der Kurs für einen der Real-GuFis ist 'ne Ansage!
Aber, die werden einzeln gegossen und einzeln per Hand mit Herzblut bemalt.
Das macht niemand für einsfuffzich!
Auch bei den anderen Gummis liegt Tocksucht bei mindestens zwei€uround pro Stück.
Im Vergleich dazu kostet aber der _industriell hergestellte_ Savage Gear Bleak quasi genauso viel!

Letztendlich hat wohl fast jeder irgendwelche Schmuckstücke in der Köderkiste, entweder preislich besonders oder sonstwie von immateriellen, persönlichem Wert.
Das sind die Köder, die besonders Spaß machen,
mit denen man aber (meist) auch nicht auf vollem Risiko fischt.


----------



## Ruti Island (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Klar, der Kurs für einen der Real-GuFis ist 'ne Ansage!
> Aber, die werden einzeln gegossen und einzeln per Hand mit Herzblut bemalt.
> Das macht niemand für einsfuffzich!



Ja, das stimmt. Ist ganz was anderes als Massenproduktion in China.

Allerdings kann ich die Köder von Savage Gear fast überall kaufen, und bei Tocksucht muss ich auch noch 5,50€ Versand (natürlich auch verständlich) berappeln...

Wird wohl eine etwas größere Bestellung werden müssen damit es sich lohnt ;-)


----------



## Siever (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Klar, der Kurs für einen der Real-GuFis ist 'ne Ansage!
> Aber, die werden einzeln gegossen und einzeln per Hand mit Herzblut bemalt.
> Das macht niemand für einsfuffzich!
> Auch bei den anderen Gummis liegt Tocksucht bei mindestens zwei€uround pro Stück.
> Im Vergleich dazu kostet aber der _industriell hergestellte_ Savage Gear Bleak quasi genauso viel!



Mal abgesehen von einem super Ergebnis und einem megafreundlichen Kundenservice machen sich die beiden von Tocksucht auch noch Gedanken, aus welchen Stoffen man die Köder möglichst umweltfreundlich und ohne gesundheitliche Gefährdung gestalten kann. Na klar, Chemie bleibt erstmal Chemie, aber ich finde ein Umdenken wirklich sehr gut. Schließlich nimmt man die Scheixxe auch über die Haut auf und abgerissene Köder sind eben auch nicht gerade umweltfreundlich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Sehr geiler Thread.

Die Köder von Tocksucht verfolge ich auch bereits länger und habe auch welche (nicht die oben gezeigten) erfolgreich gefischt. Die Qualität ist da spitze.

Ansonsten werden auch die genannten Savage Gear Forellen verwendet, die im Lauf unglaublich gelungen und fängig sind.


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Hi, gerade zufällig drüber gestolpert und auf den ersten Blick ja geradezu günstig:
http://www.2catch-tackle.de/#!tomy-s-and-zelldo/c16xc

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Lucky Lures sollte vielleicht auch erwähnt werden; zumidest wenn´s ein verstrahlter Barsch auch hier her schafft.

http://www.luckylures.nl/shop/

Grüße JK


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



jkc schrieb:


> Lucky Lures...
> http://www.luckylures.nl/shop/





jkc schrieb:


> http://www.2catch-tackle.de/#!tomy-s-and-zelldo/c16xc


Kannt ich beide auch noch nicht. Hübsche Modelle dabei.



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> die frage die sich mir stellt, fangen sie auch besser weil sie so realistisch aussehen, oder ist es eher das gefühl vom angler, der einfach davon ausgeht, daß dies so ist/sein muß?


Endlich stellt einer die Sinn-Frage! #6
Ich glaube schon, dass da was dran ist.

Man kennt es ja besonders von Rapfen, dass sie den Schwindel doch oft (und dabei rasend schnell) durchblicken.
Da bin ich diese Saison gespannt, ob z.b. der SG Bleak in "Ukel-Verkleidung" doch weiter bringt.

Habe u.a. einen Baggersee als Hausgewässer; sehr starker Angeldruck, sehr klares Wasser ...immer wieder werden dort auch ReFos besetzt.
Hechte fängt man nahezu ausschließlich:
- Nachts
- mit'nem KöFi, der noch nicht den Jordan...
- und eben ab und an auf Kunstköder im ReFo-Design.
Sie selektieren diesen Typ unter den vielen anderen angebotenen Kunstköder-Modellen als bevorzugte Beute heraus. Je mehr man sie also davon überzeugen kann, dass dies eine echte Puff-Forelle ist...


----------



## Ruti Island (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kannt ich beide auch noch nicht. Hübsche Modelle dabei.
> 
> 
> Endlich stellt einer die Sinn-Frage! #6
> ...



Na dann schön mit der 20er oder 30er Line-Thru-Trout das Gewässer beackern #6

Ich verspreche mir insbesondere direkt nach der Hecht-Schonzeit sehr viel vom Line-Thru-Pike, weil auch die großen Hechte dann noch schön Ufernah stehen und hoffentlich was gegen kleine Eindringlinge haben |supergri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, gerade zufällig drüber gestolpert und auf den ersten Blick ja geradezu günstig:
> http://www.2catch-tackle.de/#!tomy-s-and-zelldo/c16xc


2Catch Tackle sind echt nicht schlecht.
Wenn ich richtig liege, dann werden die Wobbler von einem Polen hergestellt. 
Preislich finde ich das ganz angenehm.




kati48268 schrieb:


> Endlich stellt einer die Sinn-Frage! #6
> Ich glaube schon, dass da was dran ist.


Ich glaube kaum, dass es soweit eine Rolle spielt.
Viel wichtiger ist der Lauf. Danach zählt lediglich die Farbe und wenn die _in etwa_ gleich ist, dann interessiert das den Fisch meiner Meinung nach nicht, ob der Köder derart Naturgetreu aussieht.

Nicht umsonst beißen die Fische auf die abstrusendsten  Erfindungen, die vollkommen abseits natürlicher Köder liegen.


In der aktuellen Raubfisch gibt es auch einen Artikel von Uli Beyer, der mit komischen Kombinationen gerade dann fängt, wenn der Angeldruck groß ist der Fisch skeptisch ist. Finde ich an sich recht plausibel.


----------



## Ruti Island (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist der Lauf. Danach zählt lediglich die Farbe und wenn die _in etwa_ gleich ist, dann interessiert das den Fisch meiner Meinung nach nicht, ob der Köder derart Naturgetreu aussieht.



Wenn der Himmel klar ist sehen die Fische von unten sowieso nur die Silhouette und das Laufverhalten. 



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst beißen die Fische auf die abstrusendsten  Erfindungen, die vollkommen abseits natürlicher Köder liegen.




Das stimmt, wie beispielsweise Hechte auf Boilies die eingeholt werden, die Frage ist ob man damit regelmäßiger Fische fängt als auf natürliche Köder.


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> 2Catch Tackle sind echt nicht schlecht.
> Wenn ich richtig liege, dann werden die Wobbler von einem Polen hergestellt.



Hi, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der Pole hier weiter vorn im Thread schon mit seinen Gummis genannt worden. Meiner Meinung nach sind derartig naturgetreu Dekore kaum relevant, zumindest bei meiner Fischerei. Wobei ich viel der handelsüblichen Köder/Dekore ohnehin bemängle hinsichtlich Naturtreue. Selbst hier im Thread hat´s kaum Ausnahmen.

Grüße JK


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass da was dran ist.


was dran wird da schon sein. fragt sich nur wie viel.
der lebende köderfisch war/ist(wo noch erlaubt) ja nicht nur so fängig, weil er so naturgetreu aussieht, sondern vor allem weil er sich anders als seine nicht eingeschränkten artgenossen bewegt.
um mal dein beispiel mit den regenbogenforellen aufzugreifen.
mein vater hat früher, als der lebende köderfisch noch erlaubt war mit karauschen erfolgreich auf hecht geangelt, obwohl in dem gewässer keine vorkamen.

auf der anderen seite, gut, ich bin nun wirklich kein maßstab was kunstköderangeln angeht, hab´ nur erfahrung im bezug auf´s schleppangeln, ist es oft schon so, daß ein bestimmtes modell doch meist erfolgreicher ist als andere. 
gehen wir mal von der gleichen tiefe aus in der sie eingesetzt werden, bleibt halt die frage - liegt´s am aussehen, oder doch an anderen dingen wie lauf, etc.?


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Also im Falle dieses genannten Baggersees bin ich absolut überzeugt davon, dass das ReFo-Dekor die Fische bringt.
Kenne den See seit Jahrzehnten und habe ihn Hunderte Male mit absolut allem abgeharkt, was das Spinnfischen her gibt, zu allen Jahreszeiten, bei allen Wetterlagen, vom Ufer und vom Boot.
Von gängigen Erfolgsködern, die überall gut gehen, bis exotischen Klamotten, die mit Sicherheit nie ein Hecht dort gesehen hat.
Und jede Menge Kollegen sind dort auch unterwegs; eigentlich alle so gut wie immer ohne Fang.

Erst seitdem ich auf ReFo-Design-Köder umgestiegen bin, kriege ich dort Hechte. Nicht viele, aber in dem Tümpel ist jeder Hecht auf Kunstköder eine Sensation. 
Und sogar 'nen Zander, kaum vorhanden dort, maximal 2-3 Stück werden insgesamt im Jahr auf Zappel-Köfis gefangen, auf Plastik oder Gummi meines Wissens noch nie einer.

Die haben sich definitiv auf Forellen eingeschossen. 
Waren ganz unterschiedliche Köder; der schon gezeigte Jackson Real Jerk, ein Tasmanian Devil, der Fox Natural Pro Shad, Sebile Koolie Minnow,... hab all diese Köder auch in anderen Designs + wie zuvor gesagt, ohne Ende andere Kunstköder, aber es ging immer nur was auf ReFo.
Den Zufall kann ich absolut ausschließen.

Und wenn das da so ist, wird auch sonst das Aussehen zumindest eine Rolle spielen können.


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wenn das da so ist, wird auch sonst das Aussehen zumindest eine Rolle spielen können.


ja bestimmt, ich finde solche erfahrungsberichte auch extrem interessant.


----------



## jkc (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... ein Tasmanian Devil...



Hi, den kannst Du anmalen wie Du willst, der geht bei mir niemals als naturgetreue Forellenimitation durch - für mich schon das Gegenbeispiel mitgeliefert.

Grüße JK


----------



## donak (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Sehr interessanter Thread. Ich bin da voll bei Deep Down, denn wenn man selber Köder baut, weiss man wieviel Arbeit darin steckt, wenn man mit viel Liebe zum Detail arbeitet.

Bei meinen Swimbaits bin ich auch ein paar Stunden beschäftigt, bis sie fertig sind.

Einen Lucky Perch von Lucky Lures nenne ich auch meine Eigen und der steht bei mir nicht in der Vitrine sondern kommt ans Band. 

Gut wenn man den abreisst muss man eigentlich auch ne Tauchausrüstung haben, denn das tut sonst schon weh. Meine Frau hat gesagt, ohne den Köder brauche ich gar nicht erst nach Huase kommen.


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, den kannst Du anmalen wie Du willst, der geht bei mir niemals als naturgetreue Forellenimitation durch - für mich schon das Gegenbeispiel mitgeliefert.


Hab ich in dem Zusammenhang auch nicht als "naturgetreue Forellenimitation" bezeichnet, was natürlich Blödsinn wäre!
Nur, dass auf einen der Devils ein Hecht dort ging, als ich den Kleinen mit Forellenfarben dran hatte (war auch für Refos gedacht in dem Moment).
Es ging ja um die Frage, ob Dekor überhaupt eine Rolle spielt oder es nicht eher ausschließlich auf den lauf ankommt.

Das wird im Tasmanian-Fall tatsächlich Zufall sein, keine Frage, bin nur im Kopf die Köder durchgegangen, auf die ich dort Hechte fangen konnte.
Und das war halt ausschließlich auf ReFo-Design, obwohl ich durchaus auch andere eingesetzt habe.


----------



## Deep Down (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Hechte lassen sich herrlich auf Refos konditionieren. 
Vor allem werden sie zum Ende des alljährlichen Forellenrummels immer unvorsichtig und die Anzahl der döspaddeligen Satzrefos nimmt ab.
Da fängt man dann auf einmal Hechte, die keiner im Gewässer vermutete!

Im Übrigen: Farben spielen schon eine Rolle und die Art der Bewegung ist ebenfalls wichtig. 
Der Lauf des Köders muss richtig "krank" aussehen, dann lockt man auch die Vorsichtigen aus der Reserve. Alles was hingegen für das menschliche Auge schön aussieht, hilft zwar dem Verkäufer, bringt aber zum größten Teil keinen Fisch an die Angel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Bin auch von Refo-Design in stark beangelten Verklappungstümpeln überzeugt. 

Manchmal das Einzige, das da einigermaßen funzt. Aber das Timing sollte zusätzlich stimmen - oftmals sind so zwei bis drei Wochen nach Refo-Besatz ein ganz guter Zeitpunkt für den Erstangriff.

Dann sind die ganzen Refo-Angler wieder weg, die Refo-Zahl hat sich ordentlich reduziert.

Es sind dann zwar noch Refos da, aber eine einzelne davon (idealerweise dann der Hechtköder) fällt dann schon deutlich stärker auf.

Zudem müssen sich die Hechte dann auch wieder etwas stärker anstrengen, da sie nicht mehr faul "vom Liegestuhl aus" aus dem Vollen schöpfen können.

Insofern wird jede Einzel-Refo auch diesbezüglich dann interessanter für die Hechte - die sind dann wieder vergleichsweise etwas stärker dazu gezwungen, für ihr Fressen erneut  was zu tun.

Wobei ne immer noch nicht eingewöhnte Fremd-Refo dann nach drei bis vier Wochen u. U. immer noch bequemer zu erbeuten ist als ein tarngewohnter, vor Ort aufgewachsener Barsch oder Weißfisch.

Sollte eine Refo aber eventuell auch diese Phase überleben (da quasi stark "lernfähig" und vorsichtig im Gegensatz zu anderen Verklappungsgenossen), bestehen realistische Chancen, dass daraus im Lauf der Zeit ein nur extrem schwer fangbares 68er-Monster wird, das jeden Hecht/Angler auf 300 m "riecht" und selbst aktiv auf Killtour geht.

Solche vereinzelten Überlebenskünstler haben IMO besondere Instinkte - sonst könnten die nicht so lange unter solch feindlichen Bedingungen (Hechte, hoher Angeldruck) überleben.

____________________________________

Zu den Realbaits:

Diese Dinger sind wunderschöne Kunstwerke. Falls die so gut laufen, wie sie aussehen, why not?

Sofern es der Geldbeutel zulässt, spricht da nix dagegen - meiner Meinung nach würde sich jeder, wenn er es sich leisten könnte, mal son Ding oder deren mehrere rauslassen (und wenn nur zum Spaß).

Es gibt offenbar einen Markt für so etwas - also warum sollte dieser Markt nicht bedient werden. Es kann ja auch nicht jeder Porsche oder Ferrari fahren. Und dennoch werden solche Autos verkauft, obwohl die quasi nix für Normalsterbliche sind.

Insofern: 

Solche Köder haben IMO zweifellos ihre volle Daseinsberechtigung = Hauptsache, sie bocken es ihrem Besitzer und bringen diesem Freude. 

Wenn der Besitzer die Kohle dafür hat, her damit, Feuer frei und möglichst viel Spaß damit! Im Endeffekt sind Köder halt auch einfach sowas wie Spielzeug - man will sie einfach haben und mit ihnen rumexperimentieren.

Nicht nur, um Fangchancen zu steigern - sondern weil man einfach tierisch neugierig drauf ist, wie sich ein bislang unbekanntes und verheißungsvolles Teil macht.

Wobei ich mir bei solchen Premium-Realbaits absolut nicht vorstellen kann, dass die schlecht laufen - das wäre in dieser Preisklasse geradezu lächerlich, da erwartet man individuelles Einzeltuning und perfekte Performance (evtl. sogar noch customized bzw. für den jeweiligen Angler noch individuell feingetunt - "noch etwas mehr Flanken, bitte" etc.).

Und: 

Die gehören dann aber auch ins Wasser - Köder sind IMO zum Angeln da und nicht zum Vitrinenfüttern (eine geile Karre gehört auch auf die Straße und nicht in einen Showroom).

Dann werden sie zwar auch irgendwann den Hängertod sterben, aber das ist jeglichen Ködern egal welcher Preisklasse halt nun mal inhärent, sofern sie aktiv benutzt werden und nicht im Setzkasten verstauben.

Ein Köder, den man selbst nach Jahren noch hat, der bei vielen Einsätzen gut gefangen hat und trotzdem nie verlustig ging (bzw. sich immer lösen ließ), ist quasi das Köder-Pendant zur gigantoman herangewachsenen Vorsichtig-Verklapperin - bei solch epochalen Einzelfällen muss was ganz Besonderes mit im Spiel sein


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

wo wir hier gerade so schön von regenbogenforellen-design quasseln...
zwar weit entfernt von einem schönheitspreis, aber ich sprach ja von einem modell was ich besonders positiv in erinnerung habe...







...und in den seen wo ich unterwegs bin gibt´s keine regenbogenforellen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Ich setze das Refo-Design auch so gerne ein - für mich eine gute Alternative zu Weißfischdekor

--> nicht ganz so silbern, aber auch noch nicht allzu dunkel.

Ist IMO immer wieder nen Versuch wert.


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bin auch von Refo-Design in stark beangelten Verklappungstümpeln überzeugt.
> 
> ...bis...
> 
> Sollte eine Refo aber eventuell auch diese Phase überleben (da quasi stark "lernfähig" und vorsichtig im Gegensatz zu anderen Verklappungsgenossen), bestehen realistische Chancen, dass daraus im Lauf der Zeit ein nur extrem schwer fangbares 68er-Monster wird, das jeden Hecht/Angler auf 300 m "riecht" und selbst aktiv auf Killtour geht.


das deckt sich 1:1 mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Und ich kenne auch einige Puffbetreiber, die auch Hechte in ihren größeren Mischbesatz-Forellen-Seen haben; die bestätigen ebenfalls, dass die nur noch & ausschließlich auf Refos gehen, selbst wenn Weissfische & andere Beute leichter zu haben ist.
Eigentlich auch kein Wunder.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Heute durch Zufall entdeckt:
http://solarfallbaits.blogspot.de/2013/02/roach-glider.html
auch sehr hübsch.


Und was haltet ihr von diesen Dingern?





Balzer? Cormoran?...? Weiss nicht mehr, wer die im Programm hat und wie'se heissen, gibt's auf jeden Fall in verschiedenen Varianten.

Eigentlich ja auch recht natürlich aussehend und auch (mal) kein teures Produkt, aber
- ich hab da noch nie einen Fisch drauf gefangen
- das Dingens sinkt mir auch zu schnell, man kann es nur vergleichsweise schnell führen
- und ich meine hier mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das Innenleben, also die Partie zwischen Befestigungsöse und Drilling nicht so stabil ist, wie es sein sollte...


----------



## phirania (13. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Werden die Teile nicht hauptsächlich zum schleppen vom Boot aus benutzt ?


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Die Teile bietet immer irgendwer an. Derzeit bei DAM als skid shad zu bekommen.


Ich kann mich mit solchen Teilen nur vom Boot aus anfreunden.


----------



## Lil Torres (13. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

hallo kati,

die dinger sind von storm, nennen sich live kickin' shad. die funktionieren an meinem hausgewässer ganz gut... ich habe aber auch von den negativen seiten dieses köders gelesen. bei mir gab es aber nie probleme. leider besitze ich keinen mehr, alle den hängertod gestorben. |uhoh:


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> die dinger sind von storm, nennen sich live kickin' shad.


Genau, jetzt klingelt's wieder


Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Teile bietet immer irgendwer an. Derzeit bei DAM als skid shad...


Ah ja... also auch nur der übliche Chinakrams, der nur in eine jeweils andere Verpackung kommt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Genau, hab da auch zuallererst an den Storm gedacht. 

Kommt aber wohl auch in diesem Fall alles aus derselben OEM-Maschine.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/20cm-..._2&btsid=ad79068a-c9d8-426e-88d4-345cfdea54a2
Den Hecht find ich klasse, an den Dekoren kann man sogar 3 verschiedene Hechtarten unterscheiden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Bei segmentierten Ködern mit Heckdrilling bin ich vorsichtig - denn letzterer ist eventuell herstellerseitig nicht vernünftig befestigt

--> segmentierte Köder fische ich nur

a) mit einem einzigen Frontdrilling, der direkt an einer durchgängigen und stabilen Drahtkonstruktion hängt (wie die Offset Trebles von SG) oder

b) an einem selbstgebauten System installiert, wobei die Stinger-Drähte (bei mir Stahl mit mindestens 18 kg) freiliegen

--> in beiden Fällen weiß ich genau, was ich da einsetze (wird vor dem Einsatz auch jeweils immer noch einem derben Zugtest unterzogen)

--> kein Bock drauf, dass die Fischlast am Heckdrilling dann eventuell nur am segmentierten Gummi hängt, weil es herstellerseitig keine internen Drahtverbindungen gibt. 

Schon alleine, weil son Großhecht son Segmentgummi potenziell einfach kurzerhand durchsäbelt, wenn er heftig genau auf so ne dünne Segment-Verbindungsstelle beißt

--> der schönste Lauf nützt nix, wenn der Köder potenziell unter (Hoch-) Last abfackelt bzw. durchreißt

--> bei vormontierten Segmentködern gibt es nur in sehr seltenen Fällen irgendwelche Angaben zur internen Konstruktion

--> insofern traue ich da nur Montagen, die ich selbst gebastelt und getestet habe. 

Viel zu viel nichts aushaltendes Komplettgruscht im Umlauf - da können Hersteller von "robusten Verbindungsbändern" usw. schreiben was sie wollen, sowas ist ebenfalls nicht zahnfest

--> für mich ist die einzige sichere Verbindung bei segmentierten Ködern daher Stahl in Festdraht- oder Fettstinger-Systemform.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Bei dem sind vor Allem auch die Verbindungen der Segmente aus einer Art Stoff, also gibt es da nichts Durchgängiges ab der Öse.
Rein vom Design ist der toll aber ein paar € mehr oder ein Stingerdraht sind vernünftiger.

http://www.mattlures.com/upsidedeadstick.htm
Diese Forelle ist auch sehr realistisch.
Ein sehr spezifischer Köder, der eine tote Besatzforelle darstellt, die Kieloben schwimmt.
http://www.tackletour.com/autopsymattluresupside.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



> Bei dem sind vor Allem auch die Verbindungen der Segmente aus einer Art Stoff


Ob Stoff- oder Gummisegmentverbindung - hält beides gleich wenig aus. Nix, worauf man aktive Fischlast und/oder scharfe Zähne lassen sollte.

Insofern gilt es, die Fischlast verlässlich, vollständig und bissfest vom eigentlichen Gummi zu entkoppeln.

Viel-Segmentler sind schon geil - aber wie gesagt halt nur entsprechend modifiziert.

Wenn man das beachtet, kann die Monster-Mutti ruhig kommen 

--> dann kann man (viel) Geld sparen, indem man sich gut laufende Billigsegmentler holt und die "lastmäßig" zuverlässig pimpt.

Aber never ever einfach "out of the box" mit herstellerseitigen Billo-Komponenten  bzw. nix aushaltenden Murkskonstruktionen verwenden, viel zu schrottig.

Andernfalls kommt einem der Billig-Vielsegmentler potenziell schon bei nem mittelstarken Hänger halbiert durchgerissen entgegengeflogen.


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Bei den Vielsegmentern ist das ein durchgängiges Nylonband. Das Band selbst wird nicht reißen.

In den Gummidinger ist/sollte ein Geflecht enthalten sein, damit das Gummi zwischen den Segmeneten nicht einreißt. So ist mir mal einer der allerersten  4Play weggeflogen.
Das hält natürlicch keinen Haken in den hinteren Segmenten.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Ich hätte bei den Nylonbändern auch die Vermutung, dass das nicht sonderlich Wasserdicht ist und so die Hakenösen in den Segmenten rosten.


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> http://www.mattlures.com/upsidedeadstick.htm
> Diese Forelle ist auch sehr realistisch.
> Ein sehr spezifischer Köder, der eine tote Besatzforelle darstellt, die Kieloben schwimmt.
> http://www.tackletour.com/autopsymattluresupside.html


Sehen wirklich toll aus!
Und die Rückenschwimmer-Aktion find ich auch geil.
Aber ein Ködergewicht von rund 400gr. ist doch was für den Arsxh!

So eine Falle, "auf dem Rücken schwimmender, sterbender Fisch", ist doch kein Köder zum schleppen, den müsste man extrem langsam & mit ein paar ruckartigen Bewegungen zwischendurch führen, damit es echt rüber kommt.
Na gut, ins Wasser lassen, Abstand gewinnen und dann langsam driften lassen, ginge.
Aber trotzdem... 400gr... #d


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Das wäre auch mir zu heftig - ich mag zwar sehr gerne Großköder, aber mit ner Waller-Ansitzrute spinnen wär mir dann auch zu krass.

Oder halt extra so ne spezielle US-Muskie-Pounder-Kombo - wobei auch das gewisse konditionelle Grenzen haben dürfte.

Schleppen macht mit dem Ding ja keinen Sinn - tote Fische surfen nunmal nicht.

Kann man evtl. noch mit der Strömung abtreiben lassen, falls diese ausreichend stark sein sollte.

Aber im Stillwasser bliebe praktisch nur Auslegen an der Waller-Ansitzrute, Schwerpilke etc. - alles, was noch halbwegs normal als Spinne bezeichnet werden kann, dürfte nicht genug Bums haben, um den Anschlag bei diesem Ködergewicht sicher zu setzen (vor allem auf Entfernung).


----------



## Laichzeit (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Ein wirklichen Vorteil zum natürlichen Pendant sehe ich nicht, solange die nicht verboten sind.
Bei solchen Ködern geht es um die perfekte Täuschung und Extravaganz, weniger um das Handling.
Mit 400 Gramm eher etwas für ein Futterboot.
Für 60$ bekommt man auch genug echte Portionsforellen.


----------



## Ulli3D (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Jose schrieb:


> au, ists jetzt 'n sammler-trööt geworden?
> 69,90 €  für nen wobbler?
> da muss man ja sehr viel geld oder einfach echt einen an der klatsche haben.
> 
> ...



na dan nimm doch den hier, ideal für die Buhnen:

http://gizmodo.com/193683/million-dollar-fishing-lure


----------



## Ulli3D (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Und wenn ich meine Erfahrungen aus niederländischen Poldern zu Grunde lege, dann ist RedHead die beste Farbe und Rapala SSR oder auch Magnum, noch besser Slivers, die gibts in NL nicht zu kaufen, zumindest hab ich die noch nirgends gefunden, die sind nicht besonders naturnah und, wer sich die Niederländer anschaut, meiner Beobachtung nach haben 2/3 einen Wobbler in RedHed dran und, wer fängt hat recht, da kommt es nicht auf die Natürlichkeit der Nachbildung an.


----------



## Ichamel (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Ich schleppe fast nur noch die den Trendex Wickler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





im Barschdesign. Der absolute Hechtkiller! Hab auf keinen Köder so viele Hechte gefangen, und lange Zeit verschiedene Referenzköder an der anderen Rute geschleppt. Aber auch langsam gejerkt sieht er unglaublich realistisch aus und ist noch dazu günstig...  Nein ich bin nicht von Behr [emoji12]


----------



## phirania (15. März 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Mädel Power und Intressante Köder....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAHRr6d20YU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZhO5YGgO7k


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Real Perch von TOCKsuchT[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Die meisten Kandidaten, auf die die Kriterien zutreffen, werden Wobbler sein.[/FONT]
> ...


Den schicken Barsch gibt es dort im Shop nun auch als *5,5cm*-Bärschchen. #6


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Hier mal einen Savage Gear Jerk.
 Als kurzsichtiger Hecht würde ich den Angreifen.


----------



## AllroundAlex (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Weil es grad passt und ich einige meiner Köder neben mir liegen habe auch mal was von mir. Es sind vielleicht nicht die besten Imitate, aber doch schon sehr nah am realen Vorbild.:vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Während meiner Großöhr-Jigkopfsuche bei SG gefunden - quaaaaaaaaaak:

http://savage-gear.com/de/3d-duck/

Und nen Nager haben die nu offenbar auch:

http://savage-gear.com/de/savage-gear-praesentiert-die-3d-rad/


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Also der Name ist zumindest endgeil, "Suicide-Duck" :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Ja, kommen echt trashig, die Teile. Vor allem die Ente.

So wie ich mich kenne, hol ich mir das Ding irgendwann mal rein zum Kuriositäten-Spaß. Völlig egal, ob es fängt


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Na ja, die Idee ist ja nicht ganz neu aber, geklaut wird ja überall:

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/prijsvraag/mgosenhuis.wmv


----------



## Ruti Island (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Ich hab vorgestern mal bei Tocksucht bestellt, bin schon gespannt [emoji5]


----------



## AllroundAlex (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Die Fängigkeit von der Ente und Ratte will ich gar nicht bestreiten. 
Ich konnte schon selbst im Magen mehrer großer Hechte ein junges Bläßhuhn und Entenkücken sowie eine Maus entdecken.

Ich selbst habe in meiner Box einen Frosch und eine Maus und auf beiden auch schon ein paar Hechte gefangen. Vermutliech liegen dort demnächst auch noch eine Ratte und ein Entenkücken^^


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Gibt es die Ente und die Ratte schon zu kaufen??? Und wenn ja, wo???|kopfkrat
 Ich habe eine schwäche für ungewöhnliche Kunstköder und sammle diese.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Dann mach doch bitte mal einen schönen Foto-Report darüber.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Noch einen Report?? Reicht mein Schwein Grillen Trööt nicht aus???|supergri


----------



## Der_rheinangler (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Ich tolle Sachen. habe mir sogar 2 Tocksucht Gufis bestellt. Denke allerdings, dass es selbst im klaren Wasser mehr auf Lauf und Führung ankommt, und eine grobe Anlehnung an das natürliche Desing ausreichend ist.


----------



## Zanderchristian78 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

ha ha.. bei Angriff der Klonkrieger habe ich jetzt was völlig anderes erwatet. 

Ich bewerte Kunstköder tatsächlich mehr nach den Eigenschaften wie Lauf und Einsatzspektrum. Bei der Farbe und Dekoren richte ich mich tatsächlich nach dem hell/dunkel Prinzip. Also an die Lichtverhältnisse des aktuellen Platzes angepasst. 

Aber immer wieder schön anzusehen, was mache so für detaillierte Dekore zaubern. 

Christian


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Hab gerade eine Werbung bekommen, danach sind Ente und Ratte vorbestellbar.


----------



## Ruti Island (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Es ist anscheinend noch was anderes von SG im Anmarsch.
Finde sowieso, dass es viel zu wenige hochrückige Köder gibt...


----------



## pike-81 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Moinsen!
Riecht förmlich nach Monsterhecht!
Haben will...
Im Gegensatz zu Ratte und Ente mal was Vernünftiges. 
Den in +25cm geht bestimmt gut ab!
Petri


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Heute kam das Päckchen von Tocksucht. Bin ziemlich beeindruckt von den Ködern.






Außerdem noch der Duckfin Live Shad in 20cm für die Fulda als Imitation einer Laube.


----------



## AllroundAlex (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Also wenn die Köder von Tocksucht auch so fangen wie die aussehen, kann man da glatt mal bestellen. Die Preise sind zwar nichts für einen Sparfuchs, aber immer noch mit gutem Gewissen zu bezahlen. (8,5 cm Barsch, 9g, 4,29€)


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Juni 2016)

Ja, die Preise sind schon hart, deshalb hab ich mich auch so lange vor einer Bestellung gedrückt. Dazu braucht man ja auch noch einen Schraub-Jig und 2 gute Drillinge. Wenn man dann noch den Versand aufteilt ist man pro Köder locker über 20€.
Aber ist eben Handarbeit Made in Germany [emoji4]


----------



## AllroundAlex (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> ... ist eben Handarbeit Made in Germany [emoji4]



Fürs Gewissen 

Die Köder sehen einfach klasse aus. Mehr kann man nicht sagen.
Ich weiß nur, wenn ich so einen mal im See abreißen sollte, bin ich 2 Std später mit Taucherausrüstung da |kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Thread schon seit 1 Jahr in der Versenkung,
aber passend zum Thema seh ich bei Facebook immer wieder ein paar polnische Seiten, die tolle naturidentische Handmade-Gummis präsentieren.
https://www.facebook.com/Tomys-Bait-231851800335218/?pnref=lhc
Ich versteh kein Wort, was die da so schreiben, aber die GuFis sehen geil aus.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Hier ist noch ein Pole, der echt geile, naturnahe GuFis & Wobbler fertigt.
Kann das aufgrund der Schriftzeichen nicht vernünftig verlinken.
Kauft wer von euch da?


----------



## jkc (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Savage Gear bringt irgendwann einen Line Thru Perch, ggf. muss man bei Facebook angemeldet sein um die Bilder sehen zu können:

https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1b9276ba02974632d695c031ccc03ca9&oe=59DC240F

https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=499df34e0f87a209dbfc2de8e84673ef&oe=59C69563

Grüße JK


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

https://www.facebook.com/people/Rękodzieło-Wędkarskie-Andrzej-Tobolewski/100004620135952

So funktioniert der Link.


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Da Thomas das Thema bei Facebook noch mal angewärmt hat, mach ich es auch hier.

Wenn ihr nun die Wahl habt,
der echte, tote KöFi am Spinnsystem muss daheim bleiben,
welcher von den vielen genannten Modellen kommt der Natur am nächsten?
Gibt es einen top of the pops?


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Ich habe mal mit Imitaten von Mühlkoppen experimentiert, weils die in unserem Bach recht häufig gibt. 

Der linke hat mir rein optisch am besten gefallen. Das ist ein Storm Wildeye Live Goby.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angriff der Klonkrieger*

Hier noch ein Pole, der richtig hübsche Teile produziert:
Andrzej Turczyn Wobblerwelt
(Facebook-Seite)


----------

